# Joining nmc



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like I'm joining the NMC today! Surprise from Hubby 

Couple of questions if anyone knows please ?

Can I subscribe to the news at a later date,after joining?
And I would like to register a stud name? If that's right? Can I also do that at a later date after joining?

Thankyou


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes to both questions.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

With the news I'd start that when u join as u will be able to see who is doing well with what varities which will help u in picking a breeder. Just reasontly 2 people have had show mice from someone who are not show quality. So best to research show results first.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Ah, Thankyou for that,good to.know


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

For some reason we couldn't get the form to download properly to do it all online, so have printed it off and will be posting it first thing tomorrow


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo hoo! Application all sent off! Very excited


----------

